

Groupon could IPO for as much as $25 Billion - jprobert
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/yourmoney/sns-rt-business-us-groupon-tre72g2yq-20110317,0,485013.story

======
klausgsec
You just don't get it, man. This the new world of social media, the rules are
different! Groupon will do to coupons what Webvan did to groceries!

------
zipstudio
I can definitively state that that Groupon could IPO for as much as $150
Trillion.

~~~
alexqgb
Dude, that's absurdly optimistic. I wouldn't bet a dollar over $127 trillion.

------
jprobert
This seems to be an absurd number that they are throwing out there. Perhaps it
is a psychology tactic to get people to accept a $15B IPO. I'm not sure how
Groupon can maintain this value as more and more people are beginning to
associate anything with Groupon as cheap. Take for instance the deal they
offered on Wednesday for the new Matthew McConaughey movie, once people saw
the offer they immediately assumed that the movie was horrible.

~~~
wtn
The best part thing about Groupon is the video they show you when you
unsubscribe. It is actually quite funny.

------
marcrosoft
Good opportunity to short sell the stock?

~~~
shareme
ahem try short-selling private equity..its a market that does not
exist..cannot do it until stock sold to public

~~~
marcrosoft
I meant after the IPO is done. :)

------
dpcan
This prompted me to sign-up for Groupon for the first time today.

I laughed because it appears to be like Bits Du Jour
(<http://www.bitsdujour.com/>) for everything - not just shareware deals. Bits
Du Jour has been around for a LONG time - wonder why they never decided to do
this for everything, not just software.

~~~
jprobert
I unsubscribed from all daily deal sites including LivingSocial and BuyWithMe.
I couldn't stand the daily barrage of emails that I received for products and
services that were far less than intriguing.

~~~
LilValleyBigEgo
It's shotgun marketing.

If you try to sell a crappy product to enough people someone will buy it.

------
kmfrk
It is with equal trepidation and excitement that I look forward to the IPO of
Facebook and Groupon. Following LinkedIn is also going to be interesting.

------
LilValleyBigEgo
Hopefully they'll figure out how to tell the difference between San Francisco
and South Bay before they IPO.

